# my first capped pen



## Final Strut (Dec 29, 2012)

This is my very first capped pen. It is a Jr. Gent wrapped in crushed walnut shell cast in PR. I did it for a pen exchange over at IAP
[attachment=15356]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicely done Scott. Great job with the casting too. The walnut looks like camo.
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. The guy that got the pen said the same thing about it having a camo look to it.


----------

